# Swellings behind forelimbs



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My fawn tricolors have had a problem in the last couple of generations with swellings right behind the forelimbs. The lumps are always in the same place, on both sides. The mousies in question are otherwise healthy. It happens in both the does and the bucks. When I first saw this about a half a year ago, I culled the ones who showed this.

Here's a good look:


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello

It could be this problem:
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murine_leukemia_virus


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That was my thought as well, due to the location of the lumps. I'm reading up on this, and I'll try to decide what way I want to go with the problem.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I hope you work out what it is  btw about that PM I made a forum with all my mice which if you want (not many people replied) you may have a look. Only if you want! Its called: My current 22 (bub pics included)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Miceandmore:

Yes, I saw your thread.
Thanks for taking my hint.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

That's alright! Im quite pissed off right now I lost a baby coz im so dumb XD I held it and it jumped and its gone but I shouldn't talk about me on your threads but im just so ANNOYED I feel like I killed the poor wee man


----------

